# Cock in nest



## roulette (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a pair of pigeons and the male has been sitting in the nest a lot recently. The hen has not been on it, and there are no eggs. Does this mean they have mated?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

What I have seen with mine is that the cock will sit in the nest with his head down low cooing to the lady friend to "pull" her there.
he should drive her as well and I would take it that they have paired and have or will soon mate


----------

